# The forgotten history pages from WWII: the fight against Vichy France



## Munin (Apr 20, 2010)

> *World War II: the forgotten fight against Vichy France
> 
> 
> John Hinton finds that the French did fight tenaciously in World War II &#8211; for the Nazis *
> ...


World War II: the forgotten fight against Vichy France - Catholic Herald Online


----------



## eagleseven (Apr 22, 2010)

The "Free Zone" was ruled by French National-Socialists, yes.


----------

